# What Comes to Mind When You See this Pic?



## SlySniper (Oct 5, 2005)

When you look at this picture, what comes to mind.  Give me one or two words.







THANKS!:thumbup:


----------



## scoob (Oct 5, 2005)

bus window


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 5, 2005)

night traveler


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 5, 2005)

late train


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 5, 2005)

All of the above, but as well a bus that children ride on, or a cold night.


----------



## EscapeTurn (Oct 5, 2005)

dog nose marks (looks like my car window)


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 5, 2005)

scoob said:
			
		

> bus window


ditto


----------



## megapaws (Oct 5, 2005)

going home


----------



## doenoe (Oct 5, 2005)

dirty window


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 6, 2005)

cold night


----------



## deveel (Oct 6, 2005)

car wash


----------



## GliderPilot (Oct 6, 2005)

Being Forgotten on the Schoolbus


----------



## myincentive_isromance (Oct 6, 2005)

last bus home. listening to music.


----------



## Moh (Oct 6, 2005)

goodbye


----------



## Sand_On_The_Breeze (Oct 6, 2005)

Late winter night.  Great photo!


----------



## bantor (Oct 6, 2005)

the absolute first thing i thought of was fire for some reason


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks guys.I really needed those opinons!   

Thanks again!:thumbup: :hug::


----------



## Traci (Oct 6, 2005)

First thing that came to my mind was: burnt umber.  
I know...I'm weird. :er:


----------



## gravespinner (Oct 6, 2005)

Seattle.

(and a great concept)


----------



## dalebe (Oct 6, 2005)

my phsyciatrist usually asks me questions like that!   no really, bad weather protected from the elements.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 6, 2005)

scoob said:
			
		

> bus window



me and scoob think alike...except i was thinking "hells window"...
and with the condition of some buses...you can intermix them.... :lmao:


----------



## Holly (Oct 6, 2005)

first word for me was *lost*  when I look at the window and see the light, Im not exactly sure where Im at other then The bus


----------



## Pixel9ine (Oct 6, 2005)

doenoe said:
			
		

> dirty window


precisely.. "dirty window"


----------



## panzershreck (Oct 6, 2005)

dirty window, night, light source diffusion

*but* as for what first popped into my head - when i was a kid i spent a lot of my time with or without friends around old buildings late at night near the street light (because it was the only light around)


----------



## jocose (Oct 7, 2005)

Everyone seems to have this bus theme going on...for whatever reason, my frist thought was "smokey bar."

Hmmm...I wonder what that means?  Friday, long week, bar, beer, mmmm beeeer


----------



## David A (Oct 7, 2005)

Reminds me of riding the bus in the winter when it's still dark out and the sodium street lamps would fly by...


----------



## JeLeAk (Oct 8, 2005)

lonely trip


----------



## will turner (Oct 9, 2005)

damn rain!


----------



## M @ k o (Oct 9, 2005)

Your Trippin.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 9, 2005)

school bus


----------



## Mansi (Oct 9, 2005)

cold rainy night


----------



## TONYWORKSHOP (Oct 9, 2005)

Sleepy~~


----------



## Randog (Oct 9, 2005)

Wash window!


----------



## JonK (Oct 10, 2005)

on the run


----------



## alexecho (Oct 10, 2005)

Fire? Bus. Tired. As soon as I see it as a bus window, I feel tired. It reminds me of going home after a long day at work...


----------



## Force of Nature (Oct 10, 2005)

injustice


----------



## Mart (Oct 10, 2005)

Loneliness and despair.


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for all these new comments!!


----------

